# Dvorak - String Quartet 12 op.96 'American' (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Here's the Pavel Haas performing it live






I have a truly ridiculous number of 'American' quartet recordings on disc and on the HD and there are somewhere just over 100 recordings out there so to just cut this down to recommendable releases would be silly. I could be here all day. So with this in mind, and no doubt missing some people's faves out I'm going to just concentrate on the slightly or much better accounts I've heard. So whilst the likes of Matangi, Miro, Cleveland, Medici, Guarneri, Delme et al are eminently recommendable this list will just be for those that go that extra yard or mile or really smash this one out of the ballpark. Here goes:

Well impressive

Bartok
Sacconi
Jupiter
Schidlof
Janacek
Takacs
Travnicek
Emerson
Chilingirian
Vienna (2004)
Stamitz
Apollon
Duke
Shanghai
Hollywood
Vlach (early 60s)
Dragon
Simon Bolivar
Albion
Tokyo (80s & 2013)
Royal Philharmonic Chamber Ensemble

*Better still

Brodsky* - broad, hyper-romantic, but addictive
*Wihan (both) *- solid ensemble and great forward thrust
*Italiano* - a classic. Slower and statelier
*ABQ (live)* - high-spirited and joyful
*Alexander* - lovely ensemble playing, athletic
*Leipziger* - smooth, gorgeous tone and recording.
*Panocha (Supraphon)* - a fine sweet-toned account.
*Skampa* - glorious phrasing , rustic charm
*Amadeus* - great oldie-style performance
*Pavel Haas* - wonderful sound and with a bit more personality would be hard to beat
*Escher* - warm, romantic and stunning soundstage
*Vogler* - limited vibrato and fine dynamics but straight down the line otherwise
*Melos* - a bit toppy but the conviction of the playing wins
*Hagen* - another classic account with great depth and character
*Talich (all 3)* - that Talich tone is so good. Straightforward interpretation with no frills or surprises. The most recent (2022) is possibly my favourite and has the best sound.
*Carmina* - impressive all-rounder. Expressive without schmaltz.
*Smetana (1966 / Denon 1980 live)* - unsentimental studio and live takes. Both recorded nicely.

*The cream (really - all of these are tremendous and deserve your attention) 

Prague* - vigorous, idiomatic, fun. A group who sound like they're having a great time. A very Czech account (if you get my drift).
*Orion* - a quartet that sometimes frustrates me (often due to their recorded sound not their playing) the Orions, absolutely nail this one. Very expressive and great choice of tempi throughout. This gets better with further plays and that tone is wonderful.
*Panocha (Camerata) *- marginally better than their Supraphon effort (I prefer the sound and their tone) but similar in timings in all but one movement. This one has a bit more snap and drive to it.
*Jerusalem* - quicker pasages take no prisoners and are punchy but slow movements are stunning. The 2nd movement is probably played more beautifully than I've heard.
*Juilliard (2021)* - released as part of the Juilliard's 75th anniversary this is a cracker of an account. Lyrical, hot recording and puts their dry, 60s American recording in the shade
*Modigliani* - fresh, vibrant, lithe and breathes new life into this old warhorse. Some of the small details are delightful. Check out the litttle call and response bird calls of the violins at the start of the 4th movement. Wow! Heavenly stuff.
*Vlach* - just because this is a bargain bucket Naxos recording you can get for pennies doesn't mean this should be looked down on. The Vlach's Naxos Dvorak recordings are a mixed bag but this one is a stunner. Slightly broader than some but the music's in their blood and their playing is sensational. The rest of the disc is just as recommendable. Don't be put off by the cheap price. This is sheer class.
*Keller* - gloriously strong and idiomatic playing, fine projection and plenty of buoyancy in the 3rd movement and finale make this a firm fave. Bought this on the advice of a Dvorak superfan, years back. He was right when he said it was brilliant. It is. I think Radio 3 made it their 'Building A Library' choice a few years back, too. I wouldn't argue with them.
*Prazak* (Praga 1999) - like all the Prazak's Dvorak this was bound to be good but its better than that. The earthy interplay and balance of instruments is sublime. Get it (and all their other Dvorak while you're at it)!


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

No love for the Guarneri? I admit that I'm not a huge fan of most of their records, but the Dvorak is one of their best efforts. But of course, I've only heard a fraction of the recordings listed...


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I think I mentioned the Guarneri in my preamble, wkasimer. It is a fine recording but I had to get it down to a manageable list. I agree it's one of the Guarneri's best but I preferred others marginally. When the Janacek only justget into a Dvorak list you know there's gonna be some real quality on show. Thanks for the comment. I said I'd probably miss some other people's faves out but hopefully there's something in here to float your boat. If you like the Guarneri, try the latest Juilliard account.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Thanks - it's on Spotify, so that's on tonight's tracklist....


----------

